# Please pray for Piper and Lola



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I am asking for everyone to please pray for Piper and Lola. The power of prayer is the strongest thing that can help them.

Somehow they managed to get a package of mouse poison from the shed and they ate what was in it. Within minutes of them ingesting it my daughter was on the phone with the ER vet who told her how to make them vomit. They both vomited the green granules so she rushed them to the ER vet and I met them there. Normally this would not be so bad at this point because they could give them some Vitamin K and that would be that. Unfortunately, the poison they ate has an active ingredient called Bromethalin which is a slow acting neurological affecting poison. The vet didn't know what to do for this type of poison and had to contact poison control. He told me what the first dr at poison control told him and I didn't understand what he was saying, talking about migs and all this other lingo, so I got short with him and said I need to know what this all means in English. We had to have the other 3 dogs brought in because my daughters couldn't get them to vomit at home. The vets got them to vomit and they didn't have any of the poison in the vomit. The second dr at poison control eased my mind a teeny bit. He was familiar with this poison and explained to the vet exactly how many grams they would have to ingest to reach each level of severity. He said ingesting 5 grams would cause vomiting, 11 grams would cause tremors and the entire packet (21 grams) would cause the brain to swell, seizures, then death. It is not treatable except to get it out of the body before it has a chance to absorb. We have no idea how much was left in this packet when they got ahold of it. Because it is a slow acting poison it could take 3-5 days for any symptoms to appear. I was able to see them before they gave them the first dose of charcoal and Piper was still vomiting green. They told me thats a good thing, that she needs to expell it but she was so listless. I am so scared. My baby girls are in trouble and I am helpless. They have to spend 2 days at the ER vet hooked up to IV's and get doses of charcoal every 8 hours for the next 2 days. 

So please please please keep them in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: Piper, Lola and your family will be in my prayers. rayer: rayer: God Bless! :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Kim, how very frightening for you, Piper & Lola!! You are in my thoughts & I hope your darling girls get well REALLY soon!! :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness! A mother's worst nightmare! I'm so so sorry. Of course I will be praying for Piper and Lola. Hugs to you and your family. :grouphug: Please keep us updated.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: will keep piper and lola in my prayers! please keep us updated!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am horrified by this news - I'm sending prayers for the girls rayer: . Sarah


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG!!!!! Please update us as soon as you are able!! Such an accident but it could happen to any of us :grouphug: We love you all and I hope the power of prayer works hard in this situation!!!! rayer:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG! Thats so awful. I will be praying for them too. I would be beside myself if it were my two. Hope they get better soon.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Kim
I am so sorry for the kids ... I pray they will get thru this - I know they will.
Please have faith.

Could you please update as you get them.
:grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

oh Kim,
I am so sorry this happened. you bet they will be in my prayers as well as yourself and family.

Wishing all the best and sending positive thoughts..

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. I have cried so much tonight. I can't sleep. I just got off the phone with the new doc taking over for the night. She was just finishing up a call to poison control and they have recalculated the amount of charcoal doses the girls will need based on the largest size packet of poison. They are now telling me that Piper will only need one dose but Lola will need 3. I am not sure why the difference in # of doses unless it's cuz Lola is only 5 lbs and Piper is 8 lbs. I will question the new doc in the morning. She told me that she had them both out walking around together and they were doing good. She said Lola just wagged her tail the entire time. I commented on how Piper was acting when I left there and she said not to worry about that it's just that her tummy is hurting from all the vomiting. She said she came to her when she called her. She continued to tell me that although we are not out of the woods yet that she and poison control think they will be just fine. God I hope so. I don't know what I would do if I lost either one of them, let alone both of them. 

Again, thank you. This forum is filled with wonderful, caring people. Thank you for caring for my girls. That means so much to me. I will let you know what I find out tomorrow.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope your girls come through safely.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: thats good news, I KNOW THE WORRY MUST BE AWFUL FOR YOU
just hold on , they will be home soon with you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Bless your heart. How painful the waiting must be for you.

I am saying special prayers for Piper and Lola (and you, too).


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm praying for them, Kim, and a big hug to you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, prayers will be said for your babies. From what you wrote, it sounds like they are doing better. Please keep us informed. I can tell this has not been easy for you. We hurt when they hurt. God Bless and it sounds like they are getting the best of care. You rest so that you can love on those babies when they come home!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh What a terribly frightening experience to endure! Your updated post however sounds very encouraging!!! Be assured the parayers are already on the way and will continue till we know your babies are completely well!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: IT SOUNDS LIKE THE AND WITH VETS AND POISON CONTROL HAVE DONE EVERYTHING THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO DO. 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG, i'm just reading this... i am so sorry. but the news from the vet sounds like good news. your babies will be in my thoughts. poor little things. i'm hoping for a full and FAST recovery.

:grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Kim I am so sorry this has happened, it must be devestating for you, both the girls and you are in my prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: 
I pray all will be well and Piper and Lola will be home with you soon :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no, my heart cringed when I read your story. As a mother I know you are just beside yourself. We will certainly keep you and your babies in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I'm glad you recieved some encouraging news Kim. I'm still praying and hope they can come home to you as soon as possible. Sending you many many hugs. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Wow... how scary Kim. I'm glad that they seem to be better.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: rayer: praying for Piper and Lola rayer: rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: how scaary! Thank goodness your dau realized the problem and acted so quickly. Thanks for the update. Let us know as soon as you can how they are doing this morning. :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I just read your post. Now I'm heartsick for you. I hope your babies will be okay. :bysmilie: I just said a prayer for them. Keep us updated!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so sorry Kim- what a nightmare  My heart aches for you and we will definitely be praying hard for your babies. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh I hope they get better soon. I'll be praying you get a good report from the vet this morning. :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, how awful Kim! :shocked: I will definately be praying for Lola & Piper rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Please keep us updated. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just saw this post and my heart dropped, and can't even imagine how you must have felt when it happened!!! Thankfully, it sounds like they're going to be ok. Please keep us updated.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

OMG. Your poor babies! Know that we all are praying for your precious babies and for you. Have faith they will pull through. rayer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, no, how horrible for you and your pups. Of course, we will keep them and you in our thoughts and prayers. Please let us know how they're doing.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying for a full and speedy recovery. Great to hear your beautiful girls are coming along.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. You and the pups are in my prayeres. Hopefully they will start to feel better soon :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I will pray for both of your babies and you. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I'll definitely be praying for Piper and Lola that everything comes out okay. I'll be praying for you as well, because I can't imagine how scary this is. I'm glad your daughter caught it right away and knew what to do.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I am so sorry that your kids are going through this, I pray that all goes well and that they
will be home soon.


----------



## mzlynn (May 29, 2007)

:grouphug: I am praying for a speedy and healthy recovery for your babies. Keep your head up and don't lose faith


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> I am asking for everyone to please pray for Piper and Lola. The power of prayer is the strongest thing that can help them.
> 
> Somehow they managed to get a package of mouse poison from the shed and they ate what was in it. Within minutes of them ingesting it my daughter was on the phone with the ER vet who told her how to make them vomit. They both vomited the green granules so she rushed them to the ER vet and I met them there. Normally this would not be so bad at this point because they could give them some Vitamin K and that would be that. Unfortunately, the poison they ate has an active ingredient called Bromethalin which is a slow acting neurological affecting poison. The vet didn't know what to do for this type of poison and had to contact poison control. He told me what the first dr at poison control told him and I didn't understand what he was saying, talking about migs and all this other lingo, so I got short with him and said I need to know what this all means in English. We had to have the other 3 dogs brought in because my daughters couldn't get them to vomit at home. The vets got them to vomit and they didn't have any of the poison in the vomit. The second dr at poison control eased my mind a teeny bit. He was familiar with this poison and explained to the vet exactly how many grams they would have to ingest to reach each level of severity. He said ingesting 5 grams would cause vomiting, 11 grams would cause tremors and the entire packet (21 grams) would cause the brain to swell, seizures, then death. It is not treatable except to get it out of the body before it has a chance to absorb. We have no idea how much was left in this packet when they got ahold of it. Because it is a slow acting poison it could take 3-5 days for any symptoms to appear. I was able to see them before they gave them the first dose of charcoal and Piper was still vomiting green. They told me thats a good thing, that she needs to expell it but she was so listless. I am so scared. My baby girls are in trouble and I am helpless. They have to spend 2 days at the ER vet hooked up to IV's and get doses of charcoal every 8 hours for the next 2 days.
> 
> So please please please keep them in your thoughts and prayers.[/B]


Oh my goodness. I am so so so sorry. I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. We will keep them in our prayers, and you as well. Try to hold in there, things will be ok :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Kim I just now saw this--how shocking!! Thank God you caught it right away. It sounds like they are on their way to recovery. Poor babies and poor you!! You will be in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: (Ollie was Piper's secret santa this year so we got to know Kim & Piper & Lola--Ollie, too, sends all his love and healing thoughts)


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I am praying for the Piper and Lola.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I'm so sorry and praying that your girls have a fast and full recovery.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Ohhhhhh Noooooo!!!!!! Kim, I'll be keeping Piper and Lola in my prayers and I'll be watching for updates. I'll be praying for Mommy too. rayer: 



Joy


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh how frightining for you, however your update sounds promising. Iwill pray for you and your darling babies. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

My heart stopped when I started reading your post! I am so sorry for what your babies (and you) are going through. I know each second seems like an eternity right now. I was relieved to read your update post, that the doctor expects both Piper and Lola to be fine. Just hang onto that and be as positive as you can. We are all praying for your girls (and you)! Big hugs and love coming your way! :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: How awful,I'm sooooo sorry you & your precious babies are going through this. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Piper & Lola will be in my thoughts & prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kim, my prayers and very best positive thoughts are with you, Piper and Lola. Your update certainly sounds encouraging, but please keep us posted as you learn more. We're with you in spirit and cyber hugs.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Checking back in, hoping for an update.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Kim, I'm adding my prayers for Piper and Lola also.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh dear, what a nightmare. I hope they will be alright. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so very sorry and I want you to know that you and those babies are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope to see a very positive update soon. 

Jane & the Girls


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I'm also adding my prayers for the two little ones and you also. Hopefully they will quickly have a full recovery :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm adding my prayers for you Lola & Piper. I am sure they will be fine since it was caught so early. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, Kim! I am so so sorry about Piper and Lola. Please know that I will be praying like crazy that they pull through this. :grouphug:


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

My thoughts are with you and Piper and Lola... I hope they will come through without any trouble! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no, my stomach is turning thinking about the whole thing. 

Heavenly Father, I come to you with a great sadness and fear, Lord you know what Kim is going through this very moment, you know the fear and the deep sadness she is feeling. Lord I ask that you would bring comfort to her and her family and that you would help Kim get some needed rest. Lord I ask that you would touch Piper and Lola and that you would give the vets wisdom as they care for these precious babies. Lord I know that you love Piper and Lola and I ask your hand of protection and healing over them. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of Lola, Piper and you. rayer: I am lighting a healing candl :grouphug: :grouphug:e and praying to Saint Francis of Assisi (the patron saint of all animals) for your doggies recovery and wellness! Bless all of you ! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no! I'm sooo sorry to hear this news! Will keep them in my thoughts today


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

checking back for an update as well.... :bysmilie:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This is just terrible news. I am sick about it and will be watching and waiting for good news. How fortunate that your daughter was there and was able to act quickly to get them immediate help. I'm confident that will make a difference and will result in a full recovery. Hang in there......


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

rayer: rayer: Praying for a quick recovery for both of your girls :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying we'll get a "Good-News" update very soon! rayer:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh no!! I am so sorry to hear about the girls. I will be praying that they recover and will get better soon!! rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, I can just feel your worry :grouphug: :grouphug: thank goodness you could tell what happened and took them in right away. They will be home soon, hang in there :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This breaks my heart. Poor little babies. 

I know how worried you are. I'm praying like crazy rayer: rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought for sure there'd be an update by now. Oh my! I hope and pray these babies are okay.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hoping that the babies are still progressing well and hoping for a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you all for your kindness and prayers. I decided to go into work today to keep myself occupied. I spoke to the vet around 11 this morning and the girls may get to come home today. Piper hasn't vomited since this morning after the second dose of charcoal and they both ate breakfast and kept it down. They are giving Lola a third does at 3 pm and if she keeps it down they said we can then discuss bringing my babies home. Poison control is being very optimistic based on the fact that my daughter was able to get them to vomit the majority of it up within 20 minutes of them ingesting it. I wish I shared their optimism. I am trying to think positive thoughts but I am scared to death of what could happen in the next 5 days. Since this is a slow acting toxin, they would show no syptoms until after 48 hours and we haven't even made it through the first 24 yet. I haven't slept, I can't eat and I can't stop my tears from flowing. I miss them so much.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Kim, I am so sad to read about your babies...will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers...hope they are home in your arms soon...I know how you must be missing them....hugs...Jeanne...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Still praying like crazy, and won't be stopping anytime soon...
Hugs to you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I would assume the vets would do blood work to keep an eye on any possible organ damage. If things look in good range I would think it would be a good sign.
Prayers will be continuing till we know all is 100% well!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Kim,

I am so very sorry this happened. I hope and pray that your little girls will be fine. I know the waiting is torturous, but there is nothing else you can really do but wait. And pray and give your girls all the love you can, which I know you do and will.

I'll be watching for more updates.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Kim,

Thank you for the update. I will continue to them both in my prayers.

Cathy


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your little ones. I'm glad your daughter acted so quickly. Hope they are home with you soon.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> I would assume the vets would do blood work to keep an eye on any possible organ damage. If things look in good range I would think it would be a good sign.
> Prayers will be continuing till we know all is 100% well![/B]


Unfortunately this toxin affects the brain/neurological function and there is no treatment available. The other organs, from what I am told, are not affected. They have been monitoring their electrolites due to the charcoal can cause an increase in their sodium levels which if too high can cause seizures but so far their sodium levels are good.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Kim. I'll keep the prayers coming strong.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been watching for your update. There's a lot of prayers and thoughts coming your way for those girls. I think the quick action will make so much difference and I hope you get to bring them home soon. Please update as soon as you know something.
More thoughts and prayers coming.
Jane, Zoey & Tess


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:grouphug: Continuing to send prayers your way! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OH I see... So when is it the 48 hour 'mark" that is the important time frame/... and if alls well at that point that it would looking as if you can 'relax'? 
I am praying like crazy all is OK !!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Kim, I just got on line and read your post. I'm so thankful that your dauther was home, but I know that you must be on pins and needles waiting for the time to pass until you know the outcome of this horrible tragedy. :grouphug: 

Lola and Piper are so loved and cared for and I know that you and your family must be truly devastated.

I'm praying and praying and praying as hard as I can, and I know that the rest of the SM family is too. Prayer is very powerful, and I'm keeping very positive thoughts for a perfect outcome.

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> OH I see... So when is it the 48 hour 'mark" that is the important time frame/... and if alls well at that point that it would looking as if you can 'relax'?
> I am praying like crazy all is OK !!!!!!![/B]


The 48 hour mark is tomorrow (Sunday) evening. It is days 3-5 that are the tell all days. Those are the days that we have to watch. If we make it to day 6 without any symptoms then we are really good and then I can relax.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I WILL KEEP PRAYING FOR PIPER AND LOLA :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, wow! I feel really bad about not seeing this earlier. I really do hope that they make it through with absoloutely no set backs and everything will be smooth sailing from here on out. I wish you the best of luck and will keep Piper and Lola in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Kim, there is just nothing worse than having to watch and wait. Please know I am praying like crazy for you,
Piper, and Lola. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow , I just now saw this post. I am so sorry for what has happened. My heart goes out to you. Will be praying for your sweet babies and you. That they make a complete recovery 100% with no side effects and that you will find some peace and comfort. May the Lord be with you and bless you.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

The girls are home and good so far. Thye have black faces from the charcoal and matching right front legs. They were so happy to be home. The girls and I are gonna go curl up in bed and watch a movie.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad they are home and happy, I will continue to pray for them and you.

Cathy


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Kim,

So glad to get your update. It's so scary when they are so little and so helpless. I will continue to keep you three in my prayers and pray that you will soon have Piper and Lola in your arms and have all of this behind you.
BIG HUGS to you,
Sherry


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am praying for you and your babies. rayer: So glad they are home with you and that the next few days will fly by with no problems. :grouphug:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Good to hear the update that your girls are home. Just please keep us posted. We are obviously all worried about you and Piper and Lola.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I had to sign on before going to bed to look for an update. So glad to hear they are home! :aktion033: I'm sure you don't want them out of your sight. :grouphug: I will continue praying hard for Piper & Lola. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kim -- I'm so glad to hear that Lola and Piper are home. :aktion033: 

I know that this will be the hardest few days of your life and will seem like an eternity. 

We're all still praying very hard that there won't be any permanent damage. 

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm very happy the girls are home and back in your loving arms :grouphug: . I hope the recovery continues without a hitch . Sarah


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

im so glad piper and lola are home with you :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so happy they are home with you!! Will be sending prayers like crazy that these next days are totally uneventful and we can all celebrate that alls well on day 6 !!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So happy to read the updates that the girls are home and doing ok. Kim, you must trust the vets and hang on to their optimism. I can assure you that you have a base of people who are watching, waiting and praying for positive results........I know you must feel some comfort in that....


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I am happy to hear that the girls are home and curled up with their mommy. Lizzie and I are praying for them still.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG Kim.. :bysmilie: I am so sorry I missed this thread, I haven't really been checking SM... I am so sorry this happened to your beautiful little girls...I read through the thread and I am glad that they are home cuddling with their mommy, and I pray that they recover well and that this nightmare is over!! Please give them kisses and huggies from Luci and I. :wub: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that the girls are home, will continue to pray for their recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my goodnes... i am sooooo sorry. i hope the girls will be ok  it makes me so sad to have read this.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just had to check in this morning to get an update. Atleast they're home now, that must be a great comfort! Now this is going to be the longest 4 days you ever lived through, I'll be praying they will be just fine. rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so glad Piper and Lola are home with you Kim, I pray the nightmare is over and they are going to make a full recovery :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HAPPY TO HEAR THERE HOME WITH YOU ,THATS A REALLY GOOD SIGN 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I am late seeing this thread..:brownbag: I am keeping the girls in my thoughts and hope that everything will be okay. :grouphug: Boy, you've had quite a weekend!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

The girls had a good night but I can't say the same for me. Every little movement they made I panicked and had to chek them out. They were wrestling and playing this morning like nothing has happened. I am trying to stay positive. They are going to work with me today so they can get cleaned up and so I can keep a hawks eye on them. 

I can't thank you all enough for all your wonderfulness (if thats a word). You have no idea how much this means to me that so many people are praying for my girls. Thank you again for being here for Piper, Lola and myself.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so glad they seem to be doing ok! I'll pray that tonight comes before you know it and you can relax a bit :grouphug: We're still praying hard for your babies here rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm happy to see some encouraging news. i'll continue to keep you all in my thoughts. 

:grouphug:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

We are all so thrilled to hear your babies are doing so well. Even though you still were on pins and needles last night, I know that it must have been such a comfort to have them back home in your arms again. Keep the faith that they will recover completely! We have the three of you in our prayers!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Good news :aktion033: 

They must have some wonderful angels :innocent: protecting them.

We will continue to keep them in our prayers rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is such encouraging news~~~Please know that I will continue to pray for your babies. I really think your daughter was quick acting and saved the day. I am so sorry that you had to go through this. Keep us updated........take care and God Bless you and the babies!!!!!


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

I am so happy to hear the girls are home with you. I will continue to keep you in my prayers for a full recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: 


Sherry


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is such encouraging news~~~Please know that I will continue to pray for your babies. I really think your daughter was quick acting and saved the day. I am so sorry that you had to go through this. Keep us updated........take care and God Bless you and the babies!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well - that's one more day down and only a few more to go. We're still praying as hard as we can. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad they are doing better. Just remember we are all praying and God hears our prayers.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update! That is really encouraging!

Cyndi


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Kim I am so sorry for all that you and the girls are going through. Also sorry for just now seeing this thread. Please know that all of you are in my thoughts and prayers for a speady recovery. Hang in there God is good and he will take care of the girls. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I couldn't imagine loosing my dogs to this. Sending lots of prayers and well wishes. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=32779:happybounce.gif][attachment=32779:happybounce.gif] [attachment=32779:happybounce.gif]

I am so glad your girls are doing well! They're almost out of the woods, right?


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Kim I am SOO happy to hear that the girls had a good night... I am still praying for their recovery. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am sooo happy that the girls seem to be doing well. It won't be much longer now that you will be able to relax too. They and you are still in my prayers, but I'm sure they will be fine. :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw this post a few minutes ago and want to you know that your little ones are in my thoughts and prayers and so are you. From what you posted, it seems as though your Vet seemed confident that they both will be all right. 

My prayers are will all of you that they will be returning home real soon in good health!!

Snuggle's Mom


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in and rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG! I wasn't on SM all weekend and just saw this post. I'm so glad Piper and Lola are home now and doing better.  I will pray that they continue to recover. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

So far the girls appear fine. We have hit the 48 hour mark and are now heading into the watch and wait days. I am a nervous wreck. I have faith that they will come through this with flying colors but scared to death all at the same time. I stopped by my moms on our way home from work tonight so she could see them. She just loves them so much and I know she needed to see them. She told me that she actually was able to sleep last night without thinking about them so she says they will be 100% perfect come Thursday. My mom has this thing where she can tell when something is wrong with anyone (even animals) who are close to her. All I know is that I really really wish tomorrow was Thursday and I can just put all this behind us. 

I will let you know how tomorrow goes.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 
sending you prayers and hugs - I am so thankful they've had a good day, but I know it'll be stressful thru Thurs.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sounds like u caught them early...hope they continue to do well :grouphug:


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Piper and Lola will be in my prayer please keep us updated. rayer:


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I apparently missed this post and I am so sorry for what you have been through. I am glad that they are home and doing well. I will say a prayer for them and you until this is all over. rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds very good, Kim. Prayers and positive thoughts continued.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If your mom has this thing to know if something is wrong, believe her your girls will be alright. Stay positive, we are all sending good vibes their way. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that the girls are doing well so far. It really sounds like they'll be okay, but I can't imagine how stressed you are right now, and how excited you'll be when Thursday comes and all is well!

Prayers and hugs for all of you.

Josie says: Okay girls, here's the rules about eating stuff: 1. If the food is on a human's plate it is probably safe and definitely delectable. 2. If you pooped it out, it's good. 3. If someone else pooped it out, it tastes really good but your mommy will get really mad if you eat it (mmmmm.....rabbit poop). 4. If it is dropped while a human is preparing food, you should grab it really really quick and run before they can pry it out of your mouth. 5. The only thing that is 100% safe is your kibble...sorry about the bad news.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

STAY STRONG KIM, PIPER AND LOLA!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:shocked: OMG I dont know how I missed this post. I am so sorry to hear about what happened, but I am very pleased you have your baby girls home and are so far doing well. I really hope you get through the next few days just as well. rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that the girls had a good night and if your mom says that their going to be alright, then you know that they will be fine. Still saying my prayers for the girls. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well they passed through the 48 hour mark with flying colors and your mom "feels" they are going to be fine, and you caught it so quickly. I'm sure they will be completely and totally fine. But if you're like me, you're gonna question every little thing and not truly relax until Thursday has come and gone. Dang...Thursday sounds so far away. Hugs to you and the babies. :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Glad to hear things are improving! Your babies are in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Kim, I just saw this thread. Please know that you and the girls will be in my prayers. I'm so sorry you and Lola and Piper have had to go through this. :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I am so glad to read that so far, so good! Will continue praying through Thursday. Thanks for the updates - please don't stop! Hugs to you, Piper and Lola! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad that everything is going well. Still praying. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Holding my breath until Thursday.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Just saw this post - read all the way through it! I am so, so, so glad that the girls are home with you and feeling better - will be crossing fingers and toes for Thursday to come and go with no symptoms.

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Still rayer: - that Thursday will come around reall fast for you.
Poor babies - I think they will be just fine.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Kim, I just saw this post and am so sorry. Sending strength and prayers for the coming days. rayer: 

Marsha


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Kim,

I just saw your post! How very scary for you!!! You have my thoughts and prayers and I will be watching for updates!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I cant believe that I am just now seeing this thread. My heart goes out to you. I will be praying for a full and speedy recovery for your girls! rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hang in there Kim, were all praying rayer: rayer:


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

how awful for you to go through this. bet you havent slept properly in days. i remember before cosmo was diagnosed with his problems i would wake up with every tiny noise and check him. hope everything is ok now and they make a full recovery and you get get back to normality. :grouphug:


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry I missed this post....I believe like your mom that they will pull though. I will pray for them until they are completely out of the woods. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I am just now catching up on the posts from this weekend. I just wanted you to know we are praying for you here in GA. Sounds like they are doing good. 

I can't imagine how upsetting this whole situation has been for you. My brother lost one of his border collies in the same type of situation, but they didn't get to them as fast as you did the girls. They are just like little kids so curious to get into everything. It could have happened to anyone of us. It just helps me realize how quickly they can get into trouble.

We will continue to send prayers your way until Thursday and they are given a clean bill of health! rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Take care, I believe your moms feelings are correct. Some people have that special gift.

Stephanie


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh I just read this thred.

I am sending prayers to you and the pooches.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

JUST CHECKING IN , SO HAPPY ALL IS WELL SO FAR .
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Just checking in for an update! Sorry I haven't posted until now, but everyone has already said everything that could be said. I know that you must have been terrified, then relieved, then on pins and needles just waiting for time to pass. Piper and Lola are still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

We have made it thru day 3 and so far so good. I was nervous about Piper though yesterday. She just didn't seem herself. She didn't want to go outside or play. She was very sleepy and seemed depressed. Lola was acting her normal silly self. But last night after dinner, Piper got up and started to play with Lilly's face which is normal and when Lilly wouldn't play back she pounced at one of the cats to see if she would play which is another normal. Btw, Lilly is one of our Aust Shepards . I think I am just making myself paranoid because I am looking so hard at their behavior and body moevements

This morning, they both are in good spirits and Piper is trying her hardest to get anyone to play with her. They slept very well last night and I think I actually slept more then an hour at a time. I feel more rested but the nerves are still shot. 

Our regular vet office called yesterday to see how they were doing. I love my vets office. They have a follow up appt Thursday afternoon with their regular vet.

The girls are playing together with a toy right now so I am just going to sit back and watch them and enjoy their silliness.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that the girls are still doing well! I'm also glad that you were able to get some better sleep! Hang in there, Magic Thursday will be here before you know it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is the first post I looked at this morning. Glad all is well. I can understand you being paranoid and watching every little move. I would be the same way. Hang in there, Thursday is not far away.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Just read your update, Kim - that is AWESOME! I am really ecstatic to hear that both girls are doing so well. I have (along with the rest of SM) been so worried about your girls since I read the first post in this thread, when we were in Jacksonville. There are still an army of people praying like crazy for Lola and Piper. Well, an SM army anyway - do you suppose that makes us SMarmy? :huh: We are thinking about you and sending tons of positive vibes your way. You just relax and enjoy the antics of your precious babies! :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I also look at this post first thing to get an update. WOW is all I can say. I am so very glad that they are playing and doing well!!!!! Mommy, get some rest and try to relax. I know it has not been easy. Please keep us informed!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep. I'm one that checks this thread every morning fo an update. So glad that they are both doing well so far. I totally understand worrying about every little thing and trying to discern if something is normal. Glad you were able to sleep a little bit better last night. You deserve a day of total pampering...or maybe a few days. At least until Thursday when they get the all clear from the vet. Put your feet up, drink some tea, and enjoy those babies!! BTW...still praying.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sooo relieved that they're doing well. What a scare! Hugs to Piper and Lola and you.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh my I've just seen! I'm so glad they are doing ok! What a very scary ordeal for you all ((HUGS))


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I'm so glad things are still good! I'll keep watching for updates & praying!! rayer: rayer: Come on Thursday! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like things are going very well thank God!! But I know you won't be able to fully relax till that time 'worrisome' frame is past! 
I can fully understand your constant watch for anything "odd".... it's only natural. When Missy was first dx with diabetes I'd constantly go wake her up from her naps to be sure she was Ok and not in a coma! After awile she'd give me this look of annoyance as if to "chill out' and leave her alone! LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim, I'm so gald they are doing well, I just know they will be ok. To many people praying for the girls, God's taking good care of them and you


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been watching each day for updates and am so happy that things are going well. I'll be thankful for Thursday to come!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about their unfortunate mishap . . . I hope it is not too late to pray for them.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so relieved to hear the girls are progressing and acting normall! I'll be watching for updates!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sooo soo happy to hear your babies are doing better. You must be a total wreck, put happy that they're back to playing etc. Continued good health...they are soo adorable. Take care of mommy too! don't forget.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kim -- so glad to hear that all is still going well. Thursday -- come on - Thursday.

Still sending prayers and positive thoughts. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Lynn


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

:smheat: Gosh it was good to see that those babies are home and doing well. I know it is still a scary time for you, but things sound good at this moment. I know the babies are glad to be home too.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

STILL PRAYING FOR PIPER AND LOLA TO BE O K
rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I am glad that they are still doing well. I will keep praying for them and you and hope that the vet visit goes well for both of them. Let us know what happens. :wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I pray that I am not jumping the gun here but I really think Piper and Lola are 100% OK. They have shown zero symptoms so far. Thank you all so much for all your positive thoughts and prayers. 

Today they followed me everywhere I went, prancing and playing. They played outside for about 15 minutes chasing each other around the yard. Tonight, they are spending quality snuggle time with their daddy cuz he is getting sick. 

You all are wonderful.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-thank God rayer: It's great that action was taken so quickly-you are such a great mommy! :grouphug: I pray they stay their normal selves and like you said-hopefully they're 100% now!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It sure sounds like they are 100%!!! It will just be 'nice' to 'officially' get past that last 'worry-day" then we will all get out the Margarita glasses and celebrate together for them both!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Whoa, thanks for the update, Kim. Every time I open this thread, I've been hoping for something like this!! I'm so happy for all of you.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

TG that is such good news! Only one more day and you won't have to worry anymore. 
Good thoughts and prayers still coming your way.
Please update us!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

This is great news and I agree with you Kim!!!!! Yea!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that they are doing well and on the way to putting this behind them.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yippee Skippy!!!!!!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Wonderful news Kim! I'm so glad to hear your babies are doing well! Hugs to the girls!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to hear Piper and Lola are doing well!!! :aktion033:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:chili: This is the update I've been waiting for! Please give Lola and Piper a squeeze from me...HECK, give 'em a squeeze from everybody at SM!! And...give 'em some shooger! :wub: :grouphug: :chili:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Finally you can let your guard down a little ...this is the news we have all been praying for....Jeanne


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I've been away for awhile and apologize for missing this entire thread. I am so sorry to hear that Lola and Piper ingested rat poison and the terrible nightmare they and you endured. I am equally happy that they are doing so well.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that things are going well for your babies!!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*holy moly am I late!!!!....how in the world did I miss this!!?!!......


Sorry for not catching this early...I hope you are doing well..I read up and things sound like they are looking up and in Colorado it's officially Thursday (wed. night)....so assuming the girls (and everyone else) are going to be ok  :wub: ......sending late prayers that nothing this stressful comes your way ever again...thank God your daughter knew what to do..... rayer: 


:grouphug: 
Kaela *


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I pray that I am not jumping the gun here but I really think Piper and Lola are 100% OK. They have shown zero symptoms so far. Thank you all so much for all your positive thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Today they followed me everywhere I went, prancing and playing. They played outside for about 15 minutes chasing each other around the yard. Tonight, they are spending quality snuggle time with their daddy cuz he is getting sick.
> 
> You all are wonderful.[/B]



Great, great, great news, Kim! Sorry your hubby is under the weather.
I'm sure the girls will help him feel better!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

THURSDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:aktion033: :rockon: :aktion033: :thumbsup: :aktion033: :smheat:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<div align="center">Yes!! It's finally Thursday!!

So what time is the official ALL CLEAR time? Just want to know so we can all synchronize our watches and toast to Piper & Lola's good health together!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> <div align="center">Yes!! It's finally Thursday!!


So what time is the official ALL CLEAR time? Just want to know so we can all synchronize our watches and toast to Piper & Lola's good health together!!







[/B][/QUOTE]
My vote is that we all have a drink to this at noon....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll drink to that! [attachment=32970:cheers.gif] [attachment=32970:cheers.gif] [attachment=32970:cheers.gif]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Glad everything is well, they are still in my thoughts!!
andrea :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in.....and I see it's time to CHEER!!!! 


Is it lunchtime yet?


What a relief, I'm so glad they're going to be fine. I don't think you're jumping the gun - they're fine!
And I'm so happy for you!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: So glad it's Thursday & the girls are doing fine. :aktion033:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: IT"S THURSDAY :chili: :chili: 


rayer: rayer: THANK YOU GOD rayer: rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

When was the last time anyone was this happy that :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:  *IT'S FINALLY THURSDAY!!!!!* :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Just checking in.....and I see it's time to CHEER!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> <span style="color:#2E8B57">* Is it lunchtime yet?*
> ...


Noon, with which time zone. If it's Eastern, I missed it.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just thrilled and Thank God for this wonderful, wonderful Blessing!!!!! You are one lucky family and give the babies a GREAT BIG OLE HUG from ALL of US!!!!!!! We cared deeply about their health and your well being!!!! Now, get hubby better and all will be well with the world!!!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:chili: :chili: Thats great! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad Thursday is FINALLY here and all is well. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Just checking in to see how your babies are doing and am so relieved to see its good news! :chili:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I watch this post every day and am thrilled that your beautiful babies are ok  Thank the lord!!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to add my dancing chili's and raise my glass of wine to the happy party!! So glad they are A OK!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: SO HAPPY THURSDAY IS HERE AND ALL IS WELL :chili: :chili: :chili:
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:chili: :aktion033: I am so glad to hear they are ok! :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: WOO-HOO!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so happy that Piper and Lola are fine. What a scare!

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Thank God :smheat:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

What a great day today is !
xoxoxo


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

YAY!! So glad they are going to be okay!! 
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I am SO glad the girls are going to be fine!! Big hugs to the happy, healthy family!!</span>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Dancing chillis for Piper and Lola! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

The girls had their follow-up appt this afternoon with their regular vet. I can finally relax and breath easier. She checked them over from head to tip of tail. She pinched their little feet, made them do all these balancing acts and checked their eyes/pupils. She watched them as they played and wrestled together and then she gave them both the thumbs up. Then she scolded them as she snuggled them. I love my vet. 

This was the absolute scariest thing I have ever gone through. I know we all take every precaution to keep our babies safe but as I found out, it only takes a couple minutes for them to get into something. I can't stress enough how important it is to keep a very close eye on them all the time. I pray none of you ever have to go through what my family has just been through. I am so thankful that my girls are still here with me safe and sound and I have all of you to thank for that. I truely believe that all your prayers helped save their lives. I can't thank you enough for all the support you have given me throughout the past 5 days. So Thank You again.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> The girls had their follow-up appt this afternoon with their regular vet. I can finally relax and breath easier. She checked them over from head to tip of tail. She pinched their little feet, made them do all these balancing acts and checked their eyes/pupils. She watched them as they played and wrestled together and then she gave them both the thumbs up. Then she scolded them as she snuggled them. I love my vet.
> 
> This was the absolute scariest thing I have ever gone through. I know we all take every precaution to keep our babies safe but as I found out, it only takes a couple minutes for them to get into something. I can't stress enough how important it is to keep a very close eye on them all the time. I pray none of you ever have to go through what my family has just been through. I am so thankful that my girls are still here with me safe and sound and I have all of you to thank for that. I truely believe that all your prayers helped save their lives. I can't thank you enough for all the support you have given me throughout the past 5 days. So Thank You again.[/B]


Wonderful news, Kim!!! :chili: :chili: Thanks for updating and for the reminder to keep a good eye on them all the time. I know I can get distracted when Ollie is outside. He's not out there that much now in the winter, but will be in the warmer weather...hugs to the babies...(and you guys!!)


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> The girls had their follow-up appt this afternoon with their regular vet. I can finally relax and breath easier. She checked them over from head to tip of tail. She pinched their little feet, made them do all these balancing acts and checked their eyes/pupils. She watched them as they played and wrestled together and then she gave them both the thumbs up. Then she scolded them as she snuggled them. I love my vet.
> 
> :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili I'm so happy things are Okay with the girls..it must have been scary..Now get a good night sleep all of You! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=33009:bravo.gif] [attachment=33009:bravo.gif]

I am so happy for you!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Yay!!!!!!!!!! Thats great news. Bet they will never eat that stuff again.

I am so happy they are better.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG I am so happy for you. Glad it is all over and the girls are OK. Whew!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: That's great news!! I'm so glad we can all relax now & you can get a good nights sleep!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I'll toast to their good health again tonight!! I'm just thrilled that they have passed through this with flying colors and they are 100% perfect!! Give 'em both an extra hug from me, will ya? :grouphug: 

Here's to Piper and Lola's continued good health and a long and healthy life!!
<div align="center">


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:chili: :chili: Kim this is just wonderful news, I am so happy the girls are fine :chili: :chili: 

I know how you feel when you think the worst has happened to your babies, it's a really terrible worry but I am so happy for you all that everything is going to be alright


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Wonderful news! The three of you should take a long, long nap together and get some much-needed rest.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

we have a lot to be thankful for this week. First Samantha was found and now Piper and Lola recovering. What an emotional week for us all.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What wonderful news! I have checked this daily for updates and this couldn't be any better. 
Hugs to you and your babies!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh it is just so wonderful to know the vet has given the 'thumbs-up" and the girls are going to be fine!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

